# Tae Kwon Do....or dont?



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

The gym i have just changed to have various things chucked in for the price, or at ridiculously cheap prices

The karate doesnt float my boat one bit, nevermind how much machida thinks its the future

But they also do tae kwon do, do any of you have any experience of this? and is it worth doing to add to stand up skills etc?

:thumb :thumbcheers


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i wouldnt bother if i were you.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have experience of tae kwon do , but i have sparred with people who do it. I'm not a big fan of it, i always find when sparring with them they always want to keep a decent sized gap and when i close that gap they seem to panic and don't know what to do. They seem lost if they end up in the clinch aswell.

The kicking seems pretty immense right enough, suppose it's down to personal prefrence mate. I'm sure someone will be along with some better advice soon lol


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

well seeing as it its more or less free, i might do it anyway

dont you have to wear all them gay head guards though? lol

any advice appreciated as always


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep, gay headguards and body protection at some places. TKD aint what it used to be, it's all competition stuff at 99% of places which has no real practical application unless the other dude does it too. Still, it can't hurt to get some decent training on your kicks I guess, though I'd have thought some of the karate might actually come in more useful depending on the style.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

callam_nffc said:


> well seeing as it its more or less free, i might do it anyway
> 
> dont you have to wear all them gay head guards though? lol
> 
> any advice appreciated as always


you would be better of spending the time hitting the bags and pads imo.

watch the foot fist way if you want to know what tkd is like


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

hmmm general concensus is you all think its a load of b*llocks lol


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Foot Fist Way, great movie...


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

i second that, fist foot way, well funny.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

I've just watched the trailer, seems funny, but is it actually anything to do with tkd?

Im trying to find if anyone in mma actualy ha tkd as a stand-up base


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

I have TKD experience, personally - would not bother. Learn muay thai/kickboxing/karate/yoga as an alternative


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, im already doing groundwork on mondays and standup on wednesdays, but wanted to do more

will see what else is happening


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

dan hardy has a good tkd base

Anyway, if it's freee .. go to a few lessons and try it out, it could have a few benefits, it wont have many , but I'm sure you'll few, if its a good school


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah think im gonna try it, always something extra for your army isnt it


----------



## Bradnandy (Dec 14, 2009)

hi guys, my virgin post!

our tutor has a strong tkd background, 3 times olympic gold medalist, so our standup has quite a bit of tkd influence, not at all in the punches, elbows and knees but primarily the kicks. alot of them have some advantage over other disciplines with regards to defence. back kicks etc. leg kicks and side kicks ae "snap" kicks, comin back to the stance rather than following right round with a spin which eliminates a portion of counter attack opportunity.

i very much doubt i would learn tkd as a whole, but the kicks are something worth a look at i think. i suppose seein as how our standup class is a number of different things thrown in together then alot of the kicks probably correspond to other disciplines too so i dunno lol.

so if you've got free time and your gym doesnt offer anything else you fancy then id pop along for a few sessions see how you take to the kicks, if you have a word with the tutor about not wanting to actually grade with the class he might work a personal training thingy out for you?

thanks boys!

brad


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

If it's free check it out. I would have a go at the karate. If it's put I to sparring then it could be fun.


----------



## scullcrusher (Nov 10, 2009)

Joe rogan is a tkd black belt and i think he was some kind of champ but he said its the most useless art in mma.


----------



## MUAY THAI GUY (Apr 5, 2010)

tkd has powerful flashy kicks, but i would not take this on as a primary style.But what harm can learning more moves do. Do the taekwondo:tuf


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

loads of people have trained tkd but thay all ditched it once thay started training for mma


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

All martial arts will have their merits.

TKD is actually pretty good - if you know what to use and what not to use.

Dan Hardy is an example, he's done tkd and chinese gung fu (which is little mentioned) - and even GSP didn't wana stand up with Hardy!

Point is, take to everything with an open mind, and if you find it doesn't work as well as you thought it would (for you) - then try something else!


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

I used to do Tae Kwon Do (Red tag which is 3 belts from black) i quit it for Muay Thai.

If your looking to train in mma dont bother with it. its fairly fun but 90% of it is useless.

Try it if its free but there are alot of better stand up arts for mma.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

just bothered to get into this one...for the fun of it

the majority of the TKD practitioners have said don't bother and everyone who tried it who fights does not use it - so why bother??? - A wise person on this thread once wrote use your time better i.e hit the bag etc etc - 100% solid advice.... once everything else is in order then worry about other things....also, TKD is kicking based so if you are no longer young or unless you have kept really good flexibility TKD will be beyond you...I've seen many a grown man fail at this as it's a young kids game....if you insist on doing something deffo try the karate - personally I done it for 6 years as a kid loved it but again most of it did not have any carry over but at least their is a higher percentage of techniques that you maybe able to apply (again pending what style it is)...personally use the facilities rather than the classes - heavy bag, weights, cardio machines, swimming pool?.


----------



## YouthRevolt (Feb 6, 2010)

Im a black belt 2nd dan in taekwondo and i agree it aint what it use to be its very corrupt between tournaments with favours going either way.. but i have use my quick feet as an advantage but yerh it's pretty much gay now .. GSP was known to be involved with taekwondo whent starting aswell as kickboxing  :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Not too sure, but tell you something if its all for free take it and learn, I do 4 stand up Disciplines (Mainly Chinese), which gives me an advantage because i can integrate all of them at the same time which can throw opps off. for ex. throwing Tang soo do dynamic movements then a quick transition into sanshou is a real bonus etc...


----------



## West (Jun 22, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Not too sure, but tell you something if its all for free take it and learn, I do 4 stand up Disciplines (Mainly Chinese), which gives me an advantage because i can integrate all of them at the same time which can throw opps off. for ex. throwing Tang soo do dynamic movements then a quick transition into sanshou is a real bonus etc...


Agreed, I train with this guy, a relative is a black belt in Tae Kwon Do. and my instructor has leart this discipline aswell. Believe me it's worth learning.


----------



## Terminus Est 80 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thelceman5 is spot on...the bottom line is it's a sport with very strict rules on what you can't do - so close the distance and they flap. If you.ve done any grappling or clinch wrok give it a miss, you'll just start learning bad habits.


----------



## machida (Dec 3, 2010)

TroJon said:


> All martial arts will have their merits.
> 
> TKD is actually pretty good - if you know what to use and what not to use.
> 
> ...


thats about right same goes with most styles


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

callam_nffc said:


> I've just watched the trailer, seems funny, but is it actually anything to do with tkd?
> 
> Im trying to find if anyone in mma actualy ha tkd as a stand-up base


That brittish lad Osipizak(sp) in the UFC was TKD fighter then switched to mma seem to remember him saying that on TUF.


----------



## The barber (Jan 16, 2011)

I did tkd for a long time as long as it ITF tkd it's alright. I quit and started mma, and I only really use like 3 kicks from tkd turning kick, spinning back kick, and hook kick and it works. But that's about it really but it is good exercise.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

i definatly wouldnt go with tae kwon do mate, i know a lad that used to come down to the gym and had been training for years in tae kwon do but when stand up sparring completly buckled under the pressure of half contact/full contact sparring as they only train with flicky sort of movements and strikes


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi MgMax

Do you train in St Albans with Daz?

I used to train with Force (well i'll be back down there in February)

how was the Daley seminar


----------

